# noisy water pump in fresh water tank 06 748



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

just found a noise coming from the back of the motorhome and found out it is coming from the water pump in the fresh water tank.
should this pump be running all the time ? 
i put my hand underneath and it seems to be sucking still. 
is it just that the bearings or going hence noisy or should it not be running. 
are they easy to change and where would be best place to get one. 
need to fix ASAP or know wont be a problem for the weekend
thanks
Dave


----------



## dave-rsvr (Aug 8, 2010)

panic over,seems was a dodgy micro switch on bathroom tap


----------

